
What Happens When Millennials Run the Workplace? - roymurdock
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/fashion/millennials-mic-workplace.html?_r=0
======
greenyoda
_" Then, several days later, he noticed Mr. Pavelski tweet a link to Medium, a
popular blog for cathartic, personal essays. In a post titled, 'How to Lose
Your Mind and Build a Treehouse,' Mr. Pavelski wrote about feeling burned out
at work and wanting to rebuild a childhood treehouse as therapy. The first
line read, 'I said that I was leaving town for a funeral, but I lied.'"_

If employees feel that they need to make up a fictitious funeral to be able to
justify a week's vacation (which they're probably entitled to by company
policy), that suggests a work environment where management doesn't value work-
life balance. No amount of "aggressively playful vibe" at work is a substitute
for being able to take time off for yourself when you need it.

------
pink_dinner
The bit about respecting everyone's religion reminded me of my old company.
They would celebrate everyone's birthday with a cake. As we gained more
employees, we ended up having a cake day nearly every day of the week.

Whether you like it or not, with more stories like this, many employers will
eventually just avoid hiring millennials altogether. I honestly wouldn't want
the hassle and there are plenty of people willing to follow the rules and
actually work.

It's also pretty easy to get an idea of a person's work ethic on Twitter,
Facebook, and other social media sites.

The environment described here sounds like a place that probably won't get
much work done (and will not stay competitive). No discipline and workers that
clearly have no respect for the bosses that hired them.

With a 'frat-like' work environment, how are they not getting sued out of
existence?

